#  Chat Ecke >   Gibt es etwas, dass ihr noch gerne im Forum hättet? >

## StarBuG

Hallo alle zusammen. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es irgend etwas gibt, das ihr gerne noch im Forum hättet. 
Gibt es z.B. noch ein Forum, das euch fehlt, oder habt ihr ein Feature in einem anderen Forum gesehen, dass ihr auch hier gerne hättet? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## i - Punkt

Wie wäre es mit einer "Frustablass Ecke", ..... wo man natürlich schon ein ganz klein wenig auf Ausdrücke verzichten sollte, .... aber dennoch einfach mal den Frust des Tages ablassen kann, ohne daß irgendwer antworten muß!? (In anderem Forum gesehen und für gut empfunden!)
Wir könnten da auch einen Raum einrichten, .... mit Boxhandschuhen und Sandsack!, ... Mit ner Kissenecke, ... zum sanfteren Reinhauen, .... oder so!  :l_08hit_on_head10:  
Dabei geht es eher weniger darum, daß hier jeder weiß, worüber sich der Andere aufregt, ... als darum, daß der /die Betroffene es einfach mal runtergeschrieben haben! Rausschreien, ... rausboxen, .... einfach raus damit! NICHT IN SICH REINFRESSEN MÜSSEN!!! Ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung Gesundheit! 
Danach kann man wohl auch gleich wieder ganz anders auf Leute eingehen!  :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## michmay

Ja, das wärs doch, so ein kleines Psychologie-Problem-Forum wo man einfach ablassen kann, was einen gerade so bewegt und wo andere User aus Eigenerfahrung etc. Tipps und Ratschläge geben können.....  :ta_clap:

----------


## Monsti

Mir persönlich wäre an einem "Krankenpflege-Forum" (Hygiene, Wundmanagement u.ä.) sehr gelegen. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Ja, das wäre auch eine super Idee. Hier sind ja mittlerweile einige Pflegekräfte und Personen angemeldet, die Interesse an diesen Themen haben....  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Ulrike

Ich könnte mittlerweile schon sehr gut ein Kopfweh-Forum brauchen ... : :Smiley:  [img width=19 height=22]http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/muede/p025.gif[/img]  
Brummschädel-Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Das mit dem "Pflegeforum", da werd ich mal drüber nachdenken, die Idee ist nicht schlecht.
Für das Frustablassen kann man ja einen Beitrag starten, wenn der regen Anklang finden sollte und aus allen Nähten platzt, kann man ja über ein Forum mal nachdenken. 
Startet doch einfach einen "Frust-Ablass-Beitrag" im Chat forum.
Wäre vielleicht gut, wenn ihr im ersten Beitrag grob die "Regeln" erklärt, also jugendfreie Sprache, keine Beleidigungen, keine großen Diskussionen, was ihr euch halt so vorstellt. 
Mal sehen wie es ankommt. 
Schreibt ruhig weiter, was euch noch so einfällt.   :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Das mit dem Pflegeforum ist für mich deshalb wünschenswert, weil dieses Thema weder zu "Krankheiten", noch zur "Schulmedizin" oder zur "Alternativmedizin" gehört. Zudem haben wir ja auch Pflegeprofis vor Ort. Mit einem "Seeleneckchen" hat dieses Thema auch nix zu tun. Ein besonderes Seeleneckchen brauche ich nicht. Für's Abladen (falls ausnahmsweise mal nötig) genügt mir das Chat-Forum. 
Ach so, und einen weiteren Wunsch hätte ich auch noch: die Möglichkeit, Fotos hier reinzustellen, die man auf der eigenen Festplatte hat (begrenzt auf ein bestimmtes Format natürlich). Das fände ich genial, muss aber nicht sein. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ok, habe gerade ein Krankenpflege Forum erstellt. 
Die Idee mit den Bildern hatte ich auch schon, ich werd mich mal Informieren, ob es da was für dieses Forum gibt.

----------


## Monsti

Das wäre toll, frag mal! 
Grüßle von der
Chaos-Angie

----------


## Claus

Man kann doch Bilder jetzt schon einfügen?

----------


## Monsti

Hi Claus, 
ist das eingefügte Bild von Deiner Festplatte oder aus dem www? Oh, da sehe ich gerade etwas unter "Erweiterte Optionen" ... *Test:* 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Monsti

*Juhu, es geht!!!*  :WOW:  Ich nehme alles zurück! 
Liebes Grüßle von
Angie *blindbin*

----------


## StarBuG

Zu spät, jetzt hab ich schon eine komplette Foto Galerie eingebaut  :nana_3_new:   
Genauere Infos findet ihr hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/index.php?topic=323.0 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Claus

Hallo Michael, 
das ist natürlich noch viiieeeel besser, sehr schön!  :Grin:  Nur die Umlaute sehen noch arg übel bei mir aus...  :Huh?:  
Grüße
Claus 
P.S.
Hi Angie, bist nicht blind.  :Zwinker:  Das Feature ist gut versteckt, das habe ich auch recht spät entdeckt.  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Ha, die Umlaute sind jetzt auch wieder da!!!   :bravo_2_cut:  
Begeistertes Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ich weiß, ich such schon seit über einer Stunde nach einer Lösung 
Aber ich find die noch  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Michael, 
Lies mal Angie richtig:  Die Umlaute sind wieder da!!!!  :Grin:  
Suche sofort einstellen!!!!  :Zwinker:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

Die, die ihr gesehen habt waren nicht das Problem  :Zwinker: 
Da wusste ich wo die Ursache lag, nämlich an meinem Probieren verschiedener "charset" Einstellungen. 
Wenn du ein Bild hochlädst, dann siehst du, dass die Umlautproblematik noch nicht verschwunden ist trotz einheitlichem charset, aber ich habe im Support der Galerie mal nachgefragt, vielleicht wissen die ja eine Lösung. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

Hab das Umlautproblem gelöst. 
Jetzt sollte alles funktionieren.
Jetzt müsst ihr die Galerie nur noch fleißig nutzen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Servus Micha, 
und da ich die Benutzung der Galerie schon vergeblich versucht habe, schlage ich auch noch ein "FAQ-Forum" vor, in dem die wesentlichen Funktionen Deiner Seite erklärt werden. Was hältst Du davon? 
Grüßle von der Dich gerne beschäftigende
Angie  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Woran bist du denn gescheitert? 
Hier mal eine Stichpunktartige Anleitung zum   *Hochladen von Fotos:* 
- Auf "Fotos" oben in der Navigation klicken
- auf "Datei hochladen" (2te blaue Menüreihe, ganz rechts) klicken
- 1-5 Fotos mittels "Durchsuchen" auf deiner Festplatte auswählen und auf "weiter" klicken (Ein Foto darf maximal 1mb groß sein und nicht höher oder breiter als 4000 pixel, sonst wird es nicht akzeptiert)
- In der Erfolgsmeldung (oder Fehlermeldung) auf "weiter" klicken
- Nun im dem Dropdown ein Album auswählen
- Dem Foto einen Titel und eine Beschreibung geben (ist nicht Pflicht, macht aber Sinn)
- Bei Stichworte braucht ihr nichts eintragen
- auf "weiter" klicken und TADA, euer Foto ist online  *Ein eigenes Fotoalbum anlegen*
Bei einem eigenen Fotoalbum könnt ihr entscheiden, wer auf das Album zugreifen darf.
Ihr könnt es Privat machen, so das nur ihr es sehen könnt, oder einzelnen Benutzergruppen erlauben, darauf zuzugreifen. 
- Auf "Alben erzeugen/anordnen" klicken
- unter der Box auf "Neu" klicken
- unten im Textfeld "neues Album" umbenennen, so wie es heißen soll
- Auf "Änderung übernehmen" klicken und das Popup mit "OK" bestätigen
- auf "weiter" klicken
- nun auf "Meine Alben bearbeiten" klicken
- Hier könnt ihr eine Beschreibung hinzufügen, den Titel ändern und bestimmen, wer auf das Album zugreifen darf.
(Hier gibt es einen kleinen Bug, den ich schon gemeldet habe, momentan kann man nur Benutzergruppen erlauben, die niedriger sind, als die Benutzergruppe, in der man sich befindet. Wird hoffentlich bald gefixed)
- Nun auf "Album aktualisieren" klicken, dann auf "weiter" 
Jetzt könnt ihr z.B. wie oben beschrieben eine Datei hochladen, und habt nun in der Album liste auch euer persönliches Album zur Auswahl. 
Falls noch mehr Fragen bestehen, immer raus damit  :Zunge raus: 
Ich hoffe, die kleine Anleitung hilft euch beim Umgang.

----------


## Monsti

Hab ich genauso gemacht, war aber leider erfolglos.  :k_crying:  
Grüßle von der grad gefrusteten Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Wahrscheinlich ist die Bilddatei dann zu groß (< 1MB) oder von den Dimensionen zu groß. 
Evtl mal mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm als JPG speichern und damit die Dateigröße reduzieren. 
Bekommst du denn einen Fehler, oder was klappt genau nicht?

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallole,  :x_hello_3_cut:  
unter dem Landkärtchen stehen doch die Users (immerhin haben es 29 von uns schon geschaft sich dort zu verewigen)
wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich im Landkärtchen die Farbe  :v_smilie_rainbow: 
des Nädelchens ändert wenn man auf den User fährt bzw. klickt. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha, 
meine Bilder sind im JPG-Format und haben max. 90 KB ... na, ich versuch's nochmals.  :b_shake:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

@Obelix, die Idee ist nett, so etwas geht aber leider nicht. 
Freut mich, dass du es hinbekommen hast Angie, warten wir mal ab auf wieviel Zuspruch die Galerie trifft.  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Obelix, 
Du musst doch nur eine der Nadeln in der Karte anklicken, dann erfährst Du, wer sie gesetzt hat. 
Übrigens sollten die Nadeln von BIGJIM (Bielefeld) und Siggi (Witten) mal dorthin verpflanzt werden, wo sie hingehören.  :b_wink:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## quaks

*mal nen ganz alten wiederrauskram*
bei BIGJIM wird das aber schwierig - weil 
Bielefeld gibts doch gar nicht !!!!! 
und für die es nicht wissen was ich meine: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeldverschw%C3%B6rung

----------


## jenny

Hallo, 
könnte man ein Diskussionsforum "Wechseljahre" einrichten ? Ich fühle mich so alleine gelassen damit.  :Undecided:  Und es gibt so wenig darüber. Vielleicht hätten auch andere Frauen Interesse daran.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Sandra, 
nett!  :Grin:  Ich habe schon davon gehört, aber den Cartoon kannte ich noch nicht.  :Grin:  
Wo ich es gerade sehe: Deine Signatur kannst Du ja jetzt kürzen, wo Du Michaels schöne Funktion "Wer bin ich" nutzt (da doppelt gemoppelt  :Zwinker: ). 
Grüße
Claus 
Edit: 
Sorry jenny, 
ich wollte Dir nicht in die Quere posten, habe wohl zu lange zum Schreiben gebraucht, die Reaktionszeit ist zur Zeit nicht besonders... : :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Jenny 
Ich denke, dass ein eigenes Forum dafür viel zu früh ist.
Das Forum hier ist noch zu neu, um so spezielle Unterforen zu erstellen. 
Starte doch im Gesundheitsforum einen Beitrag zum Thema Wechseljahre, ich denke, da werden sich einige dran beteiligen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Hallo Micha 
in einem Thread den Link- "zur letzten ungelesenen Atnwort" 
fände ich ganz hilfreich. Weil teilweise ist die Suche nach dem was man noch nicht kennt doch etwas nervig. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

huhu quaks, wenn du in der Beitragsliste auf das kleine blaue "neu" klickst, kommst du zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag. 
Wenn kein "neu" Zeichen vorhanden ist, kannst du in der Spalte "letzter Beitrag" auf [img width=14 height=14]http://www.patientenfragen.net/Themes/default/images/icons/last_post.gif[/img] klicken, dann kommst du auch zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag. 
Hab mal im Support Forum der Betreiber dieser Software geschaut, hab leider nichts gefunden um dieses "neu" auch innerhalb des Beitrags anzuzeigen. 
Aber vielleicht reicht dir das ja  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Jenny, 
ein eigenes Forum für Wechseljahrenbeschwerden halte ich für ziemlich übertrieben. Die Wechseljahre sind wie Pupertät, Schwangerschaft, Geburt und Stillen normale Prozesse und gehören meiner Ansicht nach ins Forum "Gesundheit/Prävention". Nehmen Beschwerden krankhafte Dimensionen an (z.B. Endometriose, Zystenbildung, dauerhafte Depressionen u.ä.), kann man das ja in einem der beiden medizinischen Foren posten. 
Zu irgendwelchen Wehwechen in den Wechseljahren kann ich wenig beitragen. Ich hab sie ganz problemlos hinter mich gebracht ... naja, da waren halt die bekannten Hitzewallungen  :m_wimp_notext: , völlig chaotische Blutungen und einmal eine riesige Zyste, aber das war's auch schon. Innerhalb von rd. 4 Jahren war alles vorbei. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## quaks

@Micha
ja danke - das reicht schon :-) 
mhhh wie war das - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Smiley:

----------


## Leonessa

Mach dir nix draus, ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch erstmal danach gesucht und war nicht sehr erfolgreich dabei anfangs...

----------

